
BeeWare project: A request for your help - freakboy3742
http://pybee.org/news/buzz/a-request-for-your-help/
======
po
Although I haven't used any of them yet, the various beeware projects have
always been interesting to me. I've especially been watching Batavia [1]
because I think it could be a very interesting way to ship form/page
validation code written in python to web clients. Lots of projects have tried
this in the past but I think the approach it is taking is interesting in that
the resulting code is relatively small (compared to other approaches) to
serve.

[http://pybee.org/project/projects/bridges/batavia/](http://pybee.org/project/projects/bridges/batavia/)

